# Unwanted partial install of Windows 10 update



## bobkatbf (Sep 23, 2003)

Yesterday Windows 10 did a partial install of Windows 10. I had been getting requests to update & I choose date option 5 days away for 3-13. But they did it anyway on 3-10. Now I have no way to get to my email etc. I want it totally gone & want my windows 7 Pro. Why did it install unwanted? How do I revert back ??

HELP!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

goto windows logo (bottom left) > settings> update & security > recovery 
you should see an option to return to previous version of windows 
this is only available for 30days from the update


----------



## bobkatbf (Sep 23, 2003)

There is not a windows logo on bottom left on screen.
Should I be pushing Windows button on keyboard?


----------



## bobkatbf (Sep 23, 2003)

I looked at my update history & it said unsuccessful. I think that what I ended up with is partial Windows 10 & part Windows 7 Pro


----------



## bobkatbf (Sep 23, 2003)

When I went back & did press Windows logo button on bottom left = I did not get a Settings option.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if it was unsuccesful - you should be back to windows 7 pro 
I guess that went wrong as well

what about a restore point to before you upgraded - does that exist 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Restore PC to an Earlier Date & Time*

*  Windows 7 *
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/700-system-restore.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## bobkatbf (Sep 23, 2003)

How do I go back to Windows 7 Pro?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok - so windows 10 install has been unsuccessful and you have lost your start globe

perhaps a screen shot from a phone if possible may help 
if not 

then you may need to use your recovery DVD and goback to factory / re-install the windows 7 system 

whats the make and model of the pc


----------



## bobkatbf (Sep 23, 2003)

I see computer option & a Control Panel option. But not a settings.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> whats the make and model of the pc


 - as requested in previous posts


> then you may need to use your recovery DVD and goback to factory / re-install the windows 7 system


 do you have a copy


----------

